# Alright, let's talk Earthquake-proofing the aquarium.



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

Just a thought that came up while I was assembling a stand for a 120p. The recent chain of small earthquakes off the island made me realize that The Big One is still looming, which could totally decimate my stuff. I'm getting different answers: some say bolting an aquarium stand to the wall creates more danger as the walls and aquarium can/will flex away from each other; some say it depends on the type of earthquake and fault (Juan de Fuca is a subduction plate); others outright say you have to secure them regardless. There are some videos of people testing secure vs unsecure aquariums, but they used stands that didn't have cross braces. 

The reason why I don't plan to bolt my aquarium to the wall is because I don't want holes in the drywall; but I'd rather have that than a broken $1000 aquarium and 50 gallons of water on the floor. Should I bolt my sturdy stand? What have you all done to prepare?


----------



## Kalimist (Apr 17, 2012)

I donno man, if and when the Juan de Fuca lets go, id say 50 gals of water on the floor is least of our worries.....


----------



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

Kalimist said:


> I donno man, if and when the Juan de Fuca lets go, id say 50 gals of water on the floor is least of our worries.....


Well it's still a concern since other earthquakes can give a decent shake, and we're in an active zone. Just never had one occur during the time I kept aquariums.

I gotta admit, I'm not too worried about the big one. Should I? Being up on a plateau with no foreseeable risk of landslides or floods, I think my aquarium is a pretty big deal... Other than fortifying my house's structural integrity of course &#128539;


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Well if the big one does happen and you are still alive, tsunami will arrive and you would be fleeing, your fishes will be exposed to the tsunami water, things in the house will float and probably your tank may crack and/or sustain damage D: from things bashing around. It's just my wild imagination. But just the thought of 9.0 earthquake and then tsunami, I would be thankful for surviving it let alone what happens to my tanks


----------



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

Dawna said:


> Well if the big one does happen and you are still alive, tsunami will arrive and you would be fleeing, your fishes will be exposed to the tsunami water, things in the house will float and probably your tank may crack and/or sustain damage D: from things bashing around. It's just my wild imagination. But just the thought of 9.0 earthquake and then tsunami, I would be thankful for surviving it let alone what happens to my tanks


Ahh well you shouldn't worry too much about a tsunami if you live in the Lower Mainland. This chart explains itself quite well: https://i.imgur.com/ENdgcYy.jpg

What you're describing is something that a resident of Vancouver island (ex. Port Alberni) would experience. I'm guessing a 30 meter wave off the coast will be <2 m once it reaches Vancouver. Just my 0.02


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

Besides that, an earthquake that is strong enough to move a 50g tank off a sturdy stand won't be stopped by a screw in some drywall. You would have to use some serious screws into a stud.
Most danger for the tank is the tremours as the vibration might cause the glass to crack or shift and tear the silicone, causing a leak. Any major earth quake will most likely cause prolonged power outages, which causes the next set of thread to your tank. Water supply might be out or rationed, so forget water changes.
I enjoy my fish room and do the best I can, but in an emergency, my families safety is my priority.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes, I am thinking that any earthquake strong enough to topple an aquarium will likely be a strong enough vibration to compromise the integrity of the glass sealant anyway . . . even if the tank stand is bolted to walls/studs.


----------

